# Joiner/Carpenter & Nursery Nurse



## joanne (Jan 3, 2008)

Help and advice needed!! We had a job offer as a joiner in Auckland to start in Jan 09, so we sold our house, moved in with family and packed up and got ready to go. :clap2: Then the job fell through. Without the job, we didnt have a visa, therefor we couldnt go! So now weve looked at other options and decided to just book flights and come out and look for work while were there. Im a nursery nurse, my qualifications have been part assessed at NZ level 5 and I am awaiting a full assessment. Hubby is a joiner. would like to hear from other joiners/nursery nurses about their experiences, job situations and if there are any employers are on here who need joiners/nursery nurses give us a shout. :tongue1: Also, where would a good area be to start looking considering the job situation?? any info would be appreciated. thanks. x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

joanne said:


> Help and advice needed!! We had a job offer as a joiner in Auckland to start in Jan 09, so we sold our house, moved in with family and packed up and got ready to go. :clap2: Then the job fell through. Without the job, we didnt have a visa, therefor we couldnt go! So now weve looked at other options and decided to just book flights and come out and look for work while were there. Im a nursery nurse, my qualifications have been part assessed at NZ level 5 and I am awaiting a full assessment. Hubby is a joiner. would like to hear from other joiners/nursery nurses about their experiences, job situations and if there are any employers are on here who need joiners/nursery nurses give us a shout. :tongue1: Also, where would a good area be to start looking considering the job situation?? any info would be appreciated. thanks. x


What a blow for you 

A good place to get ideas about jobs is SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and tho job section of TradeMe ? New Zealand online auctions and classifieds. Browse, buy and sell online on trademe.co.nz.

I suggest one of the bigger towns will give you more choice - either Auckland, Wellington or Christchurch, although Tauronga seems to be growing as well.
Auckland is by far the biggest with 1.5 million people - around one third of the population. See the other postings for ideas of areas to avoid 

Good luck!


----------



## clairelouise (Mar 14, 2011)

joanne said:


> Help and advice needed!! We had a job offer as a joiner in Auckland to start in Jan 09, so we sold our house, moved in with family and packed up and got ready to go. :clap2: Then the job fell through. Without the job, we didnt have a visa, therefor we couldnt go! So now weve looked at other options and decided to just book flights and come out and look for work while were there. Im a nursery nurse, my qualifications have been part assessed at NZ level 5 and I am awaiting a full assessment. Hubby is a joiner. would like to hear from other joiners/nursery nurses about their experiences, job situations and if there are any employers are on here who need joiners/nursery nurses give us a shout. :tongue1: Also, where would a good area be to start looking considering the job situation?? any info would be appreciated. thanks. x



Did you manage to find work over in NZ? 
you say your nursery nurse qualification over there was assed at level 5? what was it over in the uk? im nvq 3 in childcare,


----------



## clairelouise (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive just found out that my qualification over here in the uk isnt accepted over in NZ, and if i was to continue in childcare id have to do an early years teaching degree ! 3 yrs at uni and then 2 yrs working full time on teacher register and then i can be an early years teacher for 0-5yrs, The description and job type is almost exactly as to what i do now as a nursery nurser level 3 in childcare, Id be stating from square 1 if i went over and did that and thats if iget accepted onto the course !!!
So at the moment it certainly doesnt look like ill be doing childcare if we do move over


----------

